# Rest easy now sweet Dora



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

May there be all the apples that you could ever want fallin from the shade of an apple tree and licorice treats to chomp. And i know that one day i wont hurt so much and be able to smile at the two beauties that you left us with to care for and watch grow.we put you in a thicket where cedars grow thick and deep for munchin and crunchin when there is snow at your feet.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh no!! I’m so, so sorry you lost her. :hug::hug: She was such a beautiful girl.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Rest easy Dora! Such a sweet looking girl. Prayers for you and her...itll be hard, but you will see her again  - :angel:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

My heart is breaking for you! I know how much you loved her. She will be your guardian angel and keep close watch.
Be at peace sweet Dora.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

And a side note---one thing I always say...she knew LOVE all of her life. That is very important.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

:hug:


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Sorry for your loss. May I ask what happened?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry... (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you had to put her down.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm sorry. This was in response to the CL consideration, I take it.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

mariarose said:


> I'm sorry. This was in response to the CL consideration, I take it.


Yes. With knowing the other goat that came from the same place same time had pus positive we didnt want to take that chance. ;(. Per the vet vaccinet does not tramsfer from parent to kid. And since she had not had the vaccine she had to have been exposed and healed from it to make those antibodies.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Can't find adequate words to express how sorrowful I am that this difficult situation has came your way. Her resting spot sounds nice and peaceful, very well thought out. Just, hugs sent your way. :rose::rose:


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

I am so sorry. Hugs :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I am very sorry you had to do this. You and Dora (and Gracie) have brightened it up here. Big HUGS! Ask Paul to give you one from me.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm very sorry.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I think her doeling will either be astra... greek godesses of the stars ir iris.... greek goddess of rainbows and the sky.

Maybe Aether... god of the light and upper atmosphere or Apollo god of healing. I also think i might like blaze for lil dude too... he jas this thin white line across his eyes... but i am not sure if he will keep it after disbudding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry.  :hug:


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Very sorry...hugs to you


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

:angel:


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

I’m so sorry. I hope caring for the two little muppets helps your pain. What a sucky situation. You did the right thing for the greater good. That’s never the easy thing. She was happy til her last breath.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aw geez, I didn't realize you had to do what you had to do. So very sorry you had to go thru that. She was a beautiful doe and you gave her a great life.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

I'm so sorry you had to make such a hard decision, my heart aches for you.


----------



## bekscott (Sep 30, 2016)

Sfgwife said:


> May there be all the apples that you could ever want fallin from the shade of an apple tree and licorice treats to chomp. And i know that one day i wont hurt so much and be able to smile at the two beauties that you left us with to care for and watch grow.we put you in a thicket where cedars grow thick and deep for munchin and crunchin when there is snow at your feet.
> 
> View attachment 148509
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss. Your beautiful words truly show what a wonderful life she had.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Happy Goats on La Colina (Sep 4, 2018)

I’m so sorry for your loss


----------

